# Apache isn't responding after php install



## kr651129 (Nov 28, 2012)

I installed lang/php53-exensions and everything was running fine.  I restarted apache after that and now I'm getting the following in my browser.


```
Unable to connect
      
      
      
      
      
        
        
          Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at xxxxxxx.
        

        
        

  The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
    moments.
  If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
    connection.
  If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
    that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.
```

This is my output when I start apache


```
sudo service apache22 onestart
Password:
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using ::1 for ServerName
Syntax OK
Starting apache22.
httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using ::1 for ServerName
```

I was getting the same output before I installed php5-extensions and everything was working fine.  Any suggestions?


----------



## kr651129 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just for grins I fixed the FQDN, I edited /etc/hosts, httpd.conf, and /etc/rc.conf and I'm still not getting anything.


```
> sudo service apache22 status
apache22 is not running.
sudo service apache22 forcestart
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
Syntax OK
Starting apache22.
> sudo service apache22 status
apache22 is not running.
```


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 28, 2012)

Do you see it running when you run the ps xua command. Do you see any errors in the apache error log.


----------



## kr651129 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's not running, and I don't see it with ps xua, here's the relevant part of the error log


```
[Wed Nov 28 13:17:04 2012] [error] [client x.x.x.x] client denied by server configuration: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/.htaccess, referer: http://www.x.com/
[Wed Nov 28 13:30:59 2012] [error] [client x.x.x.x] client denied by server configuration: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/.htaccess
[Wed Nov 28 13:46:47 2012] [error] [client x.x.x.x] client denied by server configuration: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/.htaccess, referer: http://www.x.com/
[Wed Nov 28 13:48:35 2012] [error] [client x.x.x.x] client denied by server configuration: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/.htaccess, referer: http://www.x.com/
[Wed Nov 28 13:49:05 2012] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Wed Nov 28 13:49:07 2012] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
```


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 28, 2012)

If you have any, try disabling fastcgi / plain cgi and try to re-start apache. I don't use apache so do not know the config file structure there but in lighttpd you just disable it from modules.conf.


----------



## chatwizrd (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe look in /var/log/messages for any relevant errors. There should be an error somewhere if it cannot fork to the background.


----------

